# 1958 Schwinn unknown



## skinman (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2017)

Serial number please, curious.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2017)

If it's for sure a 58 serial number, it could only be a _*Tornado* _wearing transplanted fenders, seat, chain guard, pedals and bars.


----------



## skinman (Jun 27, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> If it's for sure a 58 serial number, it could only be a _*Tornado* _wearing transplanted fenders, seat, chain guard, pedals and bars.



Yes sir. It had been tampered with before I got her. I'm sure that it's not original.  But the drill us a 58'. Thank you.


----------



## skinman (Jun 27, 2017)

skinman said:


> Yes sir. It had been tampered with before I got her. I'm sure that it's not original.  But the drill us a 58'. Thank you.



But  the numbers come back to a 1958. ( spell check drives me crazy.


----------



## skinman (Jun 30, 2017)

E868980


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2017)

skinman said:


> E868980




Looks like you have a 1958 *Tornado *frame.


----------

